# New to the forum and have a question re: Smith Vantage and Anon M3



## EmDeuce24 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey everyone! I've been riding with the same gear for the past 7 years and I've decided to upgrade. I mostly do online shopping because of my work schedule so it's hard for me to actually go in store to try things on. Plus it's the end of the season and a lot of stuff is out of stock in store. My question is if anyone is using the Smith Vantage helmet and Anon M3 goggle combo? How is the compatibility of the two? I already have the M3 so I'm looking for a compatible helmet with a low profile. For the M3 users out there, what helmets do you use? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuragari (May 26, 2009)

Not sure if you're still around, but I found your thread when I was googling this very question myself since I've just bought a Smith Vantage in large.

Tried on the M3 (Asian fit) just today and I found it fits really well, no gaps and doesn't press down on the nose. Didn't have the colour I wanted though unfortunately, but I'm definitely going to try and pick up a pair.


----------

